# open ramps



## pikeye (Sep 19, 2014)

Any open ramps out west yet ?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Nothing close yet. I'm spending more gas now looking daily then if I was fishing now. But I will be ready.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

A few places where the launches are close to being open the lake is solid yet. Where the lake is open the launches are solid.


----------



## redbullhead (Mar 21, 2014)

if somebody gets a chance take a picture of what it looks like from the catawaba ramp


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

what about dempsey ramp in marblehead? anyone seen if its clear there?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Dempsey is solid too. Believe me I have checked all options. About ready to do the shore push off boat.Will be checking again today.


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH (Dec 16, 2014)

Patience grasshopper Weds 55 degrees and 25 MPH SW blow will change things dramatically
We will be pull cranks very soon....


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Yea but Friday lows at night 19 degrees burr!!!  That temp Makes Ice! Not another 55 degree day till next Tuesday. Crap! COME ON SPRING!!!!!!! :T :B


----------



## Warpig (Jul 18, 2012)

I was at Catawba State Park on Sunday. It's still frozen solid right up to shore. Ice extended west as far as you could see. West Harbor is clear at least in the channel. I didn't look at the ramp. Most of the canals are still frozen in there so the ramp probably is to. There is some open water due north of Catawba from what I saw.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

redbullhead said:


> if somebody gets a chance take a picture of what it looks like from the catawaba ramp


I didn't get a picture today but it's the same view as it was during ice fishing minus the snow on top. There is open water working its way over from the cliffs though.


----------



## nattydread (Apr 1, 2013)

We need a cargo helicopter to drop us off in open water


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the recon & reports Al, everybody has the itch. Hopefully the week after Easter it will be a go?


----------



## pikeye (Sep 19, 2014)

Hopefully today and tomorrow does a lot of damage to the ice


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

do you suppose there may be a way we can bribe the ice breakers to bust the ramps open?


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

any updates on dempsey or any ramps near by???


----------



## fishinfrank (Feb 22, 2012)

Just got off the phone with wild wings,the channel still iced. Hoping for April 11 launch.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Get you boats ready, guys will be out in force by next weekend. Catawba or Mazurics will be open, or both. When the next sat pic comes out, it will be like, "Holy crap, where did all the ice go."


----------



## RabidWolf (Sep 23, 2014)

texasrig said:


> Get you boats ready, guys will be out in force by next weekend. Catawba or Mazurics will be open, or both. When the next sat pic comes out, it will be like, "Holy crap, where did all the ice go."


I hope you are right!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

You could squeeze out of Dempsey today and I mean squeeze our. Any small ice movement by the ramp and your stuck not getting the boat out. But its close.


----------



## Duuber (Feb 4, 2011)

For all the Central Basin Guys:
Lorain Harbor is open and free of ice.
Hot Waters ramps are still froze hard for 100 plus feet.
Black River Warf is open and could launch, floating docks are not in, but there is room on the ramps to launch.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Duuber said:


> For all the Central Basin Guys:
> Lorain Harbor is open and free of ice.
> Hot Waters ramps are still froze hard for 100 plus feet.
> Black River Warf is open and could launch, floating docks are not in, but there is room on the ramps to launch.



Does this include the lake out of the harbor?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Duuber (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes Sir: 
I was surprised how open it is.
Too bad Hot Waters is still locked up.


----------



## mmeyer1977 (Jul 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if cranberrycreek ramp is open? I would think the water flowing from the creek would've pushed all the ice out of the channel. And todays satellite pic looks good for that area. Thanks for any replies


----------



## gravy 1 (Mar 11, 2013)

I was there today and it looked good except for a few floaters that blew in. No more than 25 ft. of ice chunks that are not solid ice. Would be easy to push out of the way backing boat in. The wind will probably blow it out tonight when the wind comes out of the south. But the wind is going to pick up to ssw 15--25 by noon.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I have been watching the city ramp also it was broke loose when the sun was up but by 6pm it was starting to freeze back together I might try the ramp tomorrow if nothing else just to run the boat.


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

Drove by Dempsey today before we went to the cabin and it is still iced in pretty good and not very safe to launch.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Can't take it any longer. Dropping the boat in the portage river at Port Clinton for a test run Sunday.


----------



## Hotfishinrod (Jan 9, 2014)

Was by hotwaters this afternoon. Ramp still frozen for about 25 yards. After that its all clear to the lake. Maybe next weekend since temp is suppose to be warmer this week.


----------



## gravy10 (Mar 18, 2015)

With all this SW wind Catawba ramp is still iced in. Most of the ice went north today. You can get out of portage river and turtle Creek. I will be up Wensday either trolling or jig fishing. Most likely trolling. If you go watch out for floating junk. Like trees.
.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Hotfishinrod said:


> Was by hotwaters this afternoon. Ramp still frozen for about 25 yards. After that its all clear to the lake. Maybe next weekend since temp is suppose to be warmer this week.



I'm gonna go out with an anchor and break it up 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

EyeCatchEm said:


> I'm gonna go out with an anchor and break it up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


You sound like a duck hunter. Not many other people use there boats to move ice out of the way, or carry a spud inside their boat... but it is fun, as long as the temps are above 20F... I am wimpy duck hunter...lol. Although we did hunt the last day of the season when it was 0F, but that was from land.


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

As of earlier today cranberry still has shove ice about 5 feet high blocking exit. Huron river had about 200 yards of ice chunks clogging it up from about the old bait shop to the block house. It was tempting to walk out to the lighthouse to get a line wet.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Sculpin67 said:


> You sound like a duck hunter. Not many other people use there boats to move ice out of the way, or carry a spud inside their boat... but it is fun, as long as the temps are above 20F... I am wimpy duck hunter...lol. Although we did hunt the last day of the season when it was 0F, but that was from land.



I was out the last few days and had to break some ice to get the boat where we wanted!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Walleye hunter 1984 (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyone know if turtle creek is open or if the ramps are in ? Thanks.


----------



## seano4550 (Jan 29, 2015)

Drove from huron to the east side of vermilion on 6 from work. Huron and vermilion looked open, but cranberry still had ice. Only ice I saw was on shore. We are getting there.


----------



## gravy 1 (Mar 11, 2013)

I was there sun at 6 pm. and you could get out. Also you could go out of the portage river. Just put in at public ramp in port Clinton. Wild wings might be open too. turtle creek did not have floating dock in at ramp yet. They might be in by now.


----------



## Walleye hunter 1984 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok thanks for the reply.


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

Ramp docks r in. Yesterday mouth of turtle was blocked from gas dock metal wall to end of breakwall. This morning it is open with small floaters. There is a lot of small broken up ice floating out in the lake not far from shore.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

EyeCatchEm said:


> I was out the last few days and had to break some ice to get the boat where we wanted!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



You "catchem"??


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> You "catchem"??



I meant last few days of duck season, breaking ice on the bay


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

